# Worldmark Olympic Village Inn California [important info for owners]



## JohnPaul

A post here got me googling Olympic Village Inn.  Many of the results came up Worldmark Olympic Village Inn.

That jogged my memory about an announcement a while back that WM would be adding Olympic Village Inn as a resort in the future after some updates, etc.

Does anyone remember this and/or have any current information as it is clearly NOT a WM property at this time.


----------



## ecwinch

No, it is an existing timeshare that Wyndham took over mgt of, and subsequently purchased the HOA's inventory of weeks to place in WM. It is a model that Wyndham is increasingly using to add inventory for WM.

I follow the BoD minutes for WM pretty regularly and there has not been much info on the timeline for this resort. Which usually is not a good sign (aka the Galveston project). I know bringing the units up to WM standards was one concern, and suspect that plays into it. Another resort they brought in like this (Cathedral City) gets poor reviews from the owners on FB.

The typical timeline for a resort to come into the system is 18-24 months after announcement. If we don't start to hear something in the BoD minutes in the next few meetings, I would guess it is being shelved. THat is what happened with Galveston.


----------



## CO skier

JohnPaul said:


> Does anyone remember this and/or have any current information as it is clearly NOT a WM property at this time.


Olympic Village Inn consists of 90 units -- 8 Chamonix 1 bedrooms (650 square feet) and 82 Kitzbuhel (375 square feet) models.  The entire resort is undergoing renovation, and Wyndham estimates the WorldMark renovation schedule to be October, 2016 to December 31, 2017.

Wyndham acquired 279 Kitzbuhel weeks (equivalent to 5.4 units) and 1 Chamonix week.  5.4 units out of 82 makes this one of the smaller WorldMark properties.  OVI is a floating weeks timeshare with Spring/Fall, Summer and Winter seasons.  In what season do you think the bulk of the acquired weeks will be in?

There are 285 Kitzbuhel weeks (equivalent to 5.5 units) and 1 Chamonix week "In Delinquency" that may eventually find their way into WorldMark inventory.  Once again, most of these are likely the off-season Spring/Fall weeks.

The Wyndham acquisition probably is more a win for OVI owners, since Wyndham will now pay maintenance fees on what was previously bad debt, but it may work out OK for WorldMark owners.  The size of the units and the floor plan does not work especially well for families, but the "cozy" units would make for nice couples' getaways without having to compete with families.

Here is a link to views of the remodeled units.
https://www.olympicvillageinn.com/room-refurbishment/
I think Wyndham did a good job, but the units are only so big, and definitely not big enough for my family of four.

WorldMark owner occupancy is anticipated for 2018, but if the note from the OVI President holds true, WorldMark owners may be making reservations there for arrival in 2018, before the WorldMark annual meeting in October, 2017 .

https://www.olympicvillageinn.com/doc/2016 Winter 2017 Spring Newsletter.pdf


OVI President Alan Traenkner wrote, "As you know by now, Wyndham Vacation Ownership was hired to manage our resort. The decision to bring in a management company was driven primarily by an effort to restore an effective sales organization. With the new management under way, you’ll notice the little issues that come up with any change are being resolved more consistently. Most of the employees you have enjoyed working with are still at the resort. We hope you have had success with reservations and enjoy the cleanliness and excellent maintenance of our resort.

The room refurbishments are on schedule and all second floor units have been completed. With Wyndham contributing to the project, we anticipate that the entire resort will be refurbished ahead of our initial expectations and at lower expense to owners."


Note:  Although he writes, "The decision to bring in a management company was driven primarily by an effort to restore an effective sales organization." there are no plans for a WorldMark sales office at Olympic Village Inn.


If anyone wants to take a sneak peak at OVI, reservations are available through Extra Holidays, but at $229/night midweek in summer, it is too rich for me.  The WorldMark credit cost will, hopefully, come in at much more reasonable rates.


----------



## ecwinch

CO skier said:


> OVI President Alan Traenkner wrote, "As you know by now, Wyndham Vacation Ownership was hired to manage our resort. The decision to bring in a management company was driven primarily by an effort to restore an effective sales organization.
> ....
> 
> Note:  Although he writes, "The decision to bring in a management company was driven primarily by an effort to restore an effective sales organization." there are no plans for a WorldMark sales office at Olympic Village Inn.
> .



Sounds like it is a classic "watch what you wish for" scenerio. As the camel never asks to move into the tent at first.


----------



## CO skier

ecwinch said:


> As the camel never asks to move into the tent at first.


Cryptic.  Is this thread destined to just another "thumbs up" response?

Why not just say what you mean?, because I have no idea what camels and tents have to do with Olympic Village Inn.


----------



## ecwinch

Always the danger in using analogy or a cultural reference... this one is drawn from the tale of the camel asking if they could just put their nose in the tent.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camel's_nose

"According to Geoffrey Nunberg, the image entered the English language in the middle of the 19th century. An early example is a fable printed in 1858 in which an Arab miller allows a camel to stick its nose into his bedroom, then other parts of its body, until the camel is entirely inside and refuses to leave."


----------



## geist1223

In my opinion this is as bad as the acquisition in Blaine a couple years ago from Raintree. If these are such good deals why not put them in the Wyndham Inventory?


----------



## Marathoner

Time will tell whether this was a good acquisition. What I can say is that their resorts at Park City and Whistler are quite popular. Steamboat Springs not so much. The biggest difference between the two sets of resorts is that the former are walk to lifts while their Steamboat resort is a bus ride. Moreover, in all cases, the most popular units are the units with the greatest number of bedrooms. 

Unfortunately, Olympic Village Inn requires a very short bus ride to the slopes and their largest unit is a 1 bedroom. So, you may be right that this will not be too popular but WM owns so few weeks and Squaw is a world class ski mountain so I think they are not taking much risk with a good upside potential as they can secure more weeks over time. Walk to lifts resorts at a destination ski mountain is in very small supply and Worldmark did a good job of securing this one. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnPaul

geist1223 said:


> In my opinion this is as bad as the acquisition in Blaine a couple years ago from Raintree. If these are such good deals why not put them in the Wyndham Inventory?



What's wrong with the Blaine Raintree units?  My only experience from the Raintree acquisitions is Park City.  I couldn't be happier with that acquisition (even if it's only 10 units).  Those units are nicer than the typical WM units.


----------



## geist1223

The problem is that WM already had and still has a Resort in town that is underbooked. So now we have 2 undercooked Resorts in the same town thst WM has to maintain.


----------



## ecwinch

geist1223 said:


> In my opinion this is as bad as the acquisition in Blaine a couple years ago from Raintree. If these are such good deals why not put them in the Wyndham Inventory?


The logical answer is to ensure the brands don't overlap in their core markets. So no WM in the NE, nor Club Wyndham in the Pacific NW.

FL and CA are too large/popular destinations  to limit the brands in those markets, but I doubt you will ever see overlap in their core mkts.

And like Indio, Anaheim, Long Beach, etc, I am sure Blaine will find its customer base in time. We would rather stay there instead of Birch Bay. And WM does not have many units there anyway.

WM sure could use the Indio and Anaheim inventory the dreamers complained about and that got transferred to Wyndham as a result of the Wixon settlement


----------



## JohnPaul

ecwinch said:


> Another resort they brought in like this (Cathedral City) gets poor reviews from the owners on FB.



What are the complaints about Cathedral City?  The pictures look up to WM standards.


----------



## ecwinch

Not up to WM standards.. staff is not as friendly as at WM...


----------



## CO skier

Marathoner said:


> Time will tell whether this was a good acquisition. What I can say is that their resorts at Park City and Whistler are quite popular. Steamboat Springs not so much. The biggest difference between the two sets of resorts is that the former are walk to lifts while their Steamboat resort is a bus ride. Moreover, in all cases, the most popular units are the units with the greatest number of bedrooms.


How are you determining "popularity"?  There are much fewer units available at Park City and Whistler versus Steamboat, so do not confuse "popularity" with "scarcity".

Park City is the only WorldMark location I would consider ski-in/ski-out.  So, obviously, it is "popular" in ski season.  It is just as "unpopular" in off season as Steamboat Springs or South Lake Tahoe, despite having so many fewer units versus the other locations.  Loads of availability for this fall in Park City, just as there will be Loads of availability for fall at Olympic Village Inn.  Does this make OVI popularity "not so much"?

I would much prefer the 5 minutes Steamboat Springs shuttle ride at the end of a hard day of skiing versus the 15 minute walk in ski boots through Whistler Village, but that is just me.

And that is the thing, everyone has different preferences.  Park City has more appeal to some WM members than others; I much prefer a 3 hour drive to Steamboat than an 8 hour drive to Park City; for fliers, Park City is less than an hour from a major airport versus 3 hours for Steamboat.

For powder skiers, Steamboat offers the better bet 13 months in advance versus Park City or South Lake Tahoe.

That is the beauty of WorldMark; every resort cannot be everything to everyone, but WorldMark offer such a variety that it can offer something to everyone.


----------



## HudsHut

geist1223 said:


> The problem is that WM already had and still has a Resort in town that is underbooked. So now we have 2 undercooked Resorts in the same town thst WM has to maintain.


geist is referring to Birch Bay and Blaine here, not to Olympic Village Inn. I agree, it made no sense for WorldMark to have two side by side resorts at Birch Bay/Blaine, especially when the original one had low occupancy/ low demand. 

WorldMark purchased some weeks at Olympic Village Inn, near Squaw Valley ski resort. This has the potential to be positive because WorldMark does not have any resorts in North Lake Tahoe. It's too bad that this resort is all 1 br units, though. It remains to be seen whether WorldMark will get any high demand ski weeks. If all the weeks are off-season, then WM Owners have been hosed once again.


----------



## ecwinch

A post over in the Western States forum about the upcoming Olympic Village annual meeting includes a website some activist owners at Olympic Village have put together. That website has a variety of documents about the agreement between Wyndham and Olympic Village regarding the purchase of units at this legacy resort, with said units to be transferred to Worldmark.

As a legal wonk I found them interesting, so thought I would post the link for anyone similarly inclined. The short version is that Wyndham initially acquired 250 interval weeks (149 winter; 56 spring/fall: and 45 summer) or roughly about 5 units. Since then they have acquired another 150 weeks via foreclosure, so now have approx 400 weeks or roughly about 8 units. The activists seem to have been successful in preventing any further foreclosed weeks from going to Wyndham, and hope to oust the current BoD with their slate of candidates at their Annual Meeting.

www.SAVEOVI.ORG


----------



## JohnPaul

There are a few points that the OVI vocal owners seem to be ignoring.

1)  Wyndham will have to pay the MF for the 400 intervals they purchased.  If they were foreclosed then no one was probably paying the MF.

2)  Part of the agreement is that Wyndham will spend $1.25 million of it's own money in refurbishments.

Both of those items seem beneficial to the resort and owners from my perspective.


----------



## ecwinch

From what they posted, they seem to feel those weeks could have been taken up by other timeshare systems, in a fashion that would prevented any one system from having a significant voting block.


----------



## crystal413

JohnPaul said:


> A post here got me googling Olympic Village Inn.  Many of the results came up Worldmark Olympic Village Inn.
> 
> That jogged my memory about an announcement a while back that WM would be adding Olympic Village Inn as a resort in the future after some updates, etc.
> 
> Does anyone remember this and/or have any current information as it is clearly NOT a WM property at this time.



I am an OVI owner, and we are going through a major crisis trying to prevent WM from taking over our non-profit owner-owned resort!
Please read here first, then read the rest of the tabs and you will have your eyes opened about how WM manages resorts!
https://saveovi.org/about/


----------



## crystal413

JohnPaul said:


> There are a few points that the OVI vocal owners seem to be ignoring.
> 
> 1)  Wyndham will have to pay the MF for the 400 intervals they purchased.  If they were foreclosed then no one was probably paying the MF.
> 
> 2)  Part of the agreement is that Wyndham will spend $1.25 million of it's own money in refurbishments.
> 
> Both of those items seem beneficial to the resort and owners from my perspective.



Yes, those are good things. But in acquiring these weeks, WM is also acquiring voting privileges, and if WM puts all the inventory in the WorldMark Club, we owners will have to fight against a huge inventory of owners just to book our weeks. And that is not worth any refurbishments; We already have a healthy reserves account. We WANT to remain a non-profit resort, and WM will not allow that. We are OWNER-owned, and want to remain that way!!


----------



## crystal413

crystal413 said:


> Yes, those are good things. But in acquiring these weeks, WM is also acquiring voting privileges, and if WM puts all the inventory in the WorldMark Club,
> we owners will have to fight against a huge inventory of owners just to book our weeks. And this is not worth any refurbishments; We already have a healthy
> reserves account. We WANT to remain a non-profit resort, and WM will not allow that. We are OWNER-owned, and want to remain that way!!


Please read https://saveovi.org/about/  and then read the other tabs, too. You will be amazed at how WM has mis-managed the OVI resort.


----------



## geist1223

First off there is a difference between Wyndham and Worldmark. Worldmark does not buy or build any timeshares. Wyndham has the Developer Rights for Worldmark. Wyndham will build or buy timeshare properties. If they buy all ready built timeshare properties then Wyndham will rebuild or refurbish to Worldmark standards. Once all the work is done Wyndham turns over the property and or Deeds to Worldmark with no associated debt. Wyndham then has the Points associated with these properties to sell. I do not know how it will work as between Wyndham and Worldmark as to who gets the votes for your HOA but I assume Wyndham will somehow retain that. So your fight is with Wyndham not Worldmark.


----------



## ecwinch

crystal413 said:


> and if WM puts all the inventory in the WorldMark Club, we owners will have to fight against a huge inventory of owners just to book our weeks.



How does that work? WM would own certain timeshare intervals dedicated to booking by WM. Why would we be fighting with you for the same availability?

And from what I read, Wyndham already owns the intervals and has paid for some refurbishments. is the HOA going to buy Wyndham's weeks back?


----------



## crystal413

All we own is "a winter week". They are not fixed weeks. That means we have to call 2 years in advance to book our "winter week". All the intervals are in the same pool. So WM owners can call and book weeks that would otherwise be available to OVI owners. That makes it much harder for us to get a specific week, when they own 400 intervals. they are not separated into WM weeks and OVI weeks, all in the same pool. None are dedicated WM weeks.
please read https://saveovi.org/about/  and the other tabs, for a clearer understanding of the situation.


----------



## crystal413

geist1223 said:


> First off there is a difference between Wyndham and Worldmark. Worldmark does not buy or build any timeshares. Wyndham has the Developer Rights for Worldmark. Wyndham will build or buy timeshare properties. If they buy all ready built timeshare properties then Wyndham will rebuild or refurbish to Worldmark standards. Once all the work is done Wyndham turns over the property and or Deeds to Worldmark with no associated debt. Wyndham then has the Points associated with these properties to sell. I do not know how it will work as between Wyndham and Worldmark as to who gets the votes for your HOA but I assume Wyndham will somehow retain that. So your fight is with Wyndham not Worldmark.



Now WM is pulling some pretty shifty stuff. Our CC&R's say that NO WM employees can run for our OVI board. They are skirting that rule now by letting someone run for the board who is a worldmark CLUB employee, claiming it's separate from Wyndham. But as you state clearly above, Wyndham just buys and refurbs properties, and then deeds them to Worldmark Club, so it IS the same company. We also proved that by WM and WRDC having the SAME address, so they can't deny it is the same company, and we DON'T want a WM employee on our OVI board. They are breaking rules and we are a NON-PROFIT owner-owned timeshare! WRDC will never do anything non-profit, and we are resisting that.


----------



## crystal413

Please read https://saveovi.org/about/ and the other tabs, to understand the situation.


----------



## geist1223

Worldmark the Club has ZERO Employees. You are still confusing Wyndham and Worldmark. The sign may say Worldmark by Wyndham. But Worldmark has no employees. Any workers on site will be Wyndham employees - hired, trained, paid, subject solely to Wyndham control, etc. WM does not even have any control over where Wyndham develops new properties (either built new or already built but purchased and modified) and placed/dumped into Worldmark Inventory. The WM Vacation Planning Center, WM Owner Care Section, etc are all Wyndham Employees. The Resort Managers, Front Desk Personnel, Maintenance Workers, House Keeping, etc at all Worldmark Resorts are Wyndham Employees. Worldmark has no control over any of the employees.

I had to Post above and then back out so that I could look up the actual language concerning Worldmark. Worldmark the Club is a "California nonprofit mutual benefit corporation" established under and subject to California law.

Many people are confused by and do not understand the legal relationship, etc as between Wyndham and Worldmark. To include many Worldmark Members.

The Club consists of approximately 229,000 Members, the Resorts, and the Worldmark Board of Directors. Wyndham bought the Development Rights from "Trendwest." Actually Cendant bought them but then there was a Corporate breakup and Wyndham came into being as the Developer. Worldmark has no say or control over the Developer. As a separate legal matter the Worldmark Board of Directors retained Wyndham as our Day to Day Manager of the Worldmark Resorts. Wyndham as the Day to Day Manager for Worldmark The Club provides Wyndham Employees to Manage Day to Day. The Worldmark Board of Directors has no say or control of Wyndham as the Developer. They can not even reject Resorts Wyndham places into the Worldmark Inventory (As discussed above Worldmark did not need two under performing Resorts in Blaine, WA.) While it is legally possible for the Worldmark Board of Directors to stop contracting with Wyndham as the Day to Day Manager the reality is that it will never happen. The Majority of the Worldmark Board of Directors are beholden to Wyndham for their original election and subsequent Re-election. Several of them are previous employees of Wyndham and one is a current Vice-president for Wyndham.

So your fight needs to be directed at Wyndham.


----------



## crystal413

geist1223 said:


> Worldmark the Club has ZERO Employees. You are still confusing Wyndham and Worldmark. The sign may say Worldmark by Wyndham. But Worldmark has no employees. Any workers on site will be Wyndham employees - hired, trained, paid, subject solely to Wyndham control, etc. WM does not even have any control over where Wyndham develops new properties (either built new or already built but purchased and modified) and placed/dumped into Worldmark Inventory. The WM Vacation Planning Center, WM Owner Care Section, etc are all Wyndham Employees. The Resort Managers, Front Desk Personnel, Maintenance Workers, House Keeping, etc at all Worldmark Resorts are Wyndham Employees. Worldmark has no control over any of the employees.
> 
> I had to Post above and then back out so that I could look up the actual language concerning Worldmark. Worldmark the Club is a "California nonprofit mutual benefit corporation" established under and subject to California law.
> 
> Many people are confused by and do not understand the legal relationship, etc as between Wyndham and Worldmark. To include many Worldmark Members.
> 
> The Club consists of approximately 229,000 Members, the Resorts, and the Worldmark Board of Directors. Wyndham bought the Development Rights from "Trendwest." Actually Cendant bought them but then there was a Corporate breakup and Wyndham came into being as the Developer. Worldmark has no say or control over the Developer. As a separate legal matter the Worldmark Board of Directors retained Wyndham as our Day to Day Manager of the Worldmark Resorts. Wyndham as the Day to Day Manager for Worldmark The Club provides Wyndham Employees to Manage Day to Day. The Worldmark Board of Directors has no say or control of Wyndham as the Developer. They can not even reject Resorts Wyndham places into the Worldmark Inventory (As discussed above Worldmark did not need two under performing Resorts in Blaine, WA.) While it is legally possible for the Worldmark Board of Directors to stop contracting with Wyndham as the Day to Day Manager the reality is that it will never happen. The Majority of the Worldmark Board of Directors are beholden to Wyndham for their original election and subsequent Re-election. Several of them are previous employees of Wyndham and one is a current Vice-president for Wyndham.
> 
> So your fight needs to be directed at Wyndham.



BUT they are still trying to force a WRDC person on to our OVI board, which is against our CC&R's, and a conflict of interest. Even though they are separate companies, they share the same address and are therefore owners at OVI, and can't be on the board.


----------



## geist1223

IMO and without giving any Legal Advice just because two or more Companies share a mailing address does not legally make them a single legal entity. I do not remember where Wyndham is incorporated but Worldmark as I said earlier Worldmark is a California nonprofit mutual benefit corporation formed under California law and subject to California law. Worldmark the Club's official address is 9805 Willows Road, Redmond, Wa 98052. Worldmark addresses for financial matters are in Las Vegas. There are 3 different P.O. Boxes. In that Worldmark does not have any employees and that Worldmark contracts with Wyndham to provide a variety of services as the Day to Day Manager it makes sense that financial matters would be handled/coordinated by Wyndham.


----------



## JohnPaul

crystal413 said:


> All we own is "a winter week". They are not fixed weeks. That means we have to call 2 years in advance to book our "winter week". All the intervals are in the same pool. So WM owners can call and book weeks that would otherwise be available to OVI owners. That makes it much harder for us to get a specific week, when they own 400 intervals. they are not separated into WM weeks and OVI weeks, all in the same pool. None are dedicated WM weeks.
> please read https://saveovi.org/about/  and the other tabs, for a clearer understanding of the situation.




This argument makes no sense.  OVI has xxx amount of weeks.  OVI has xxx amount of owners.  There can't be more weeks owned than weeks available.  What makes a WM owner booking a week any different from the same week being owned by someone else that reserves it.


----------



## CO skier

crystal413 said:


> All we own is "a winter week". They are not fixed weeks. That means we have to call 2 years in advance to book our "winter week". All the intervals are in the same pool. So WM owners can call and book weeks that would otherwise be available to OVI owners. That makes it much harder for us to get a specific week, when they own 400 intervals.  they are not separated into WM weeks and OVI weeks, all in the same pool. None are dedicated WM weeks.


This is simply  not true.  WorldMark owners will not be calling in to OVI to reserve whatever week they want.  Wyndham will pre-reserve weeks throughout the year, then those weeks will appear as inventory on the WorldMark Vacation Planning calendar for WorldMark owners to reserve according to the WorldMark reservation guidelines.

A few years ago, Wyndham initiated a program similar to the OVI purchase in an HOA where I own.  Wyndham offered to buy all the foreclosed intervals in return for an exclusive right to purchase all future foreclosures.  It has worked great for the owners in the HOA, because there is essentially no more bad debt, and maintenance fees no longer need to increase beyond normal mf increases to cover the missing mf from the non-performing intervals.

Some of these weeks have been transferred to WorldMark the Club.  Wyndham uses the acquired intervals to reserve weeks throughout the year, and these weeks appear on the WorldMark Vacation Planning Calendar.  Wyndham does not reserve all the "good" weeks; they are spread fairly evenly across the entire year.

If Wyndham owns 400 intervals out of 4590, that is less than 10%.  It may be easiest to think of OVI now as a shared resort (probably half of Wyndham resorts are shared Club Wyndham/WorldMark resorts; it works fine) with 10% now a WorldMark resort and the other 90% still the OVI resort it has always been.


----------



## CO skier

crystal413 said:


> Please read https://saveovi.org/about/ and the other tabs, to understand the situation.


I read the information at the link with an open mind.  My general impression is that it is authored by some conspiracy theorists with an axe to grind.

There were a few good points, one of them being the lack of board meeting minutes since October, 2016, which does violate the governing documents.  HOA Board Meeting minutes are notoriously uninformative, so I am not sure that having them would be of much value.  The lack of board meeting minutes does provide fodder for the conspiracy theorists.

I also skimmed the OVI Governing Documents and Purchase and Sale Agreement that were linked on the saveovi site.

OVI is incorporated as a non-profit California corporation, just as WorldMark is.  It is easy to understand why Wyndham would think OVI foreclosures would be a good addition to WorldMark.

I found the Purchase and Sale Agreement to be the most interesting reading.  There are a few hundred thousand WorldMark and Club Wyndham owners who wish this excerpt were in our governing documents:

_"However, if any Village Inn member requests not to be solicited any further after an initial solicitation by Buyer or its designee, Buyer or its designee shall honor such request and shall cease solicitation of such Village Inn member during the remainder of such Village Inn member’s stay. If the Board receives complaints regarding Buyer’s marketing activities, the Board and Buyer shall work in good faith to resolve any concerns regarding such marketing activities."_


To me, that statement sounds like the current OVI Board is looking out for the interests of OVI owners.


----------



## CO skier

crystal413 said:


> BUT they are still trying to force a WRDC person on to our OVI board, which is against our CC&R's, and a conflict of interest. Even though they are separate companies, they share the same address and are therefore owners at OVI, and can't be on the board.


I am guessing that "CC&R's" means the OVI Governing Documents?  I could not find anything in the OVI Governing Documents that prohibits a WRDC person from serving on the Board of Directors.

WorldMark is a non-profit California corporation just like OVI.  The WorldMark Governing Documents require that every Board Director be a Club member/owner.

What is written in the Purchase and Sale Agreement between OVI and Wyndham may be what you are referring to:

_*"Section 5.8 Board Nominations.* Buyer shall not nominate, or solicit any other person to nominate, a candidate for the Seller’s Board of Directors for a period of one (1) year following the Closing Date. Commencing one (1) year from the Closing Date the Buyer shall be entitled to nominate one (1) director to the Seller’s board of directors. As the Buyer acquires additional inventory in increments of 15% of the total number of Shares in the Village Inn Property, the Buyer will have the right to nominate an additional director to the Seller’s board of directors. By means of example and not limitation, upon acquisition of an additional 15% of the total number of Shares in the Village Inn, Buyer is entitled to nominate a second director and, upon acquisition of another additional 15% of the total number of Shares in the Village Inn Buyer is entitled to nominate a third director. No candidate nominated by Buyer pursuant to this Section shall be an employee of Buyer, or any affiliate of Buyer, for so long as the Management Agreement is in effect. The Buyer may nominate candidates pursuant to this Section that are members of WorldMark, the Club, so long as such members of WorldMark, the Club are not an employee of affiliate of Buyer."_


The Wyndham nominated candidate(s) still have to stand for election.  Wyndham controls less than 10% of the voting power.  If OVI owners do not want Wyndham candidates serving on the OVI Board of Directors, they have a 9:1 voting power advantage to prevent it.

Wyndham owns almost 10% of the non-profit OVI corporation.  They have invested $1,250,000 to improve that corporation.  If I were in that situation, I would expect to appoint someone to the corporate Board of Directors.

To me, the fact that Wyndham can only nominate candidates for Board positions and not appoint BOD members leads me to the conclusion that the current OVI Board negotiated the Purchase Agreement with the interests of current OVI owners in mind.  Section 5.8 seems like a negotiated compromise that favors current owners.

So, long story short, employees of Wyndham or its affiliates may not serve on the OVI Board, but members of WorldMark, who are not employees of Wyndham or its affiliates, may serve on the OVI Board.


----------



## ecwinch

As a WM owner, I only have a small dog in this fight. While I can understand the OVI membership not wanting to see Wyndham "take over" the resort, I think OVI is on a dangerous course. You cannot accept the benefits of a contracted bargain and not expect the other party to exercise their rights under that bargain. I see Wyndham suing OVI down the road. If I was an OVI BoD member I would start to prepare for how a $1.25mil+ judgement would be addressed. Which creates an ironic situation if you think about it.




JohnPaul said:


> This argument makes no sense.  OVI has xxx amount of weeks.  OVI has xxx amount of owners.  There can't be more weeks owned than weeks available.  What makes a WM owner booking a week any different from the same week being owned by someone else that reserves it.



I think the concern is that shares/intervals that Wyndham bought - which was foreclosed inventory held by the Club - will be more active in booking desirable inventory. That is the trade-off - more dues paying shares, but also more shares chasing desirable weeks.


----------



## WBP

I've got no stake in this one, but I wonder what Homeowners Association of sound mind would associate themselves with Wyndham, or would retain Wyndham as a management company? I think the baby was thrown out with the bathwater at Olympic Village Inn, when (1) the timeshare interests were sold to Wyndham, and (2) Wyndham was retained by OVI as their management company.

What a shame, as Olympic Village Inn used to be such a nice place.


----------



## ecwinch

It's always easy to 2nd guess the decisions of a BoD AFTER a decision has been made. This is the reason that under most circumstances a court will normally avoid 2nd guessing the BoD under what is known as the business judgement rule doctrine.


----------



## crystal413

STILL worried sick about WM taking over our OVI resort. we now have a slate of 4 folks running to try and oust the old board and WM. Please listen to this informative talk by our lawyer (also owner) about what is happening. Vote in October. Still worried SICK!


----------



## geist1223

I started to write something inappropriate to crystal413. Took a deep breath - hold - release slowly. Where were all these Owners as OVI's financial situation worsened to such a degree that the BOD felt it was necessary to go outside to get the financial support it needed.


----------



## crystal413

Well, for one thing, that WASN'T the case. We have 90% of our intervals owned, and only 10% in inventory. I'm told that is GREAT for a non-profit timeshare property. We were misled by our board that was offered $$ to let WM in with a purchase & sale agreement. If the owners had been told, we would've gladly bought some more inventory~
PLEASE listen to Robert Bone's interview above. Then feel free to comment!


----------



## crystal413

CO skier said:


> I am guessing that "CC&R's" means the OVI Governing Documents?  I could not find anything in the OVI Governing Documents that prohibits a WRDC person from serving on the Board of Directors.
> 
> WorldMark is a non-profit California corporation just like OVI.  The WorldMark Governing Documents require that every Board Director be a Club member/owner.
> 
> What is written in the Purchase and Sale Agreement between OVI and Wyndham may be what you are referring to:
> 
> _*"Section 5.8 Board Nominations.* Buyer shall not nominate, or solicit any other person to nominate, a candidate for the Seller’s Board of Directors for a period of one (1) year following the Closing Date. Commencing one (1) year from the Closing Date the Buyer shall be entitled to nominate one (1) director to the Seller’s board of directors. As the Buyer acquires additional inventory in increments of 15% of the total number of Shares in the Village Inn Property, the Buyer will have the right to nominate an additional director to the Seller’s board of directors. By means of example and not limitation, upon acquisition of an additional 15% of the total number of Shares in the Village Inn, Buyer is entitled to nominate a second director and, upon acquisition of another additional 15% of the total number of Shares in the Village Inn Buyer is entitled to nominate a third director. No candidate nominated by Buyer pursuant to this Section shall be an employee of Buyer, or any affiliate of Buyer, for so long as the Management Agreement is in effect. The Buyer may nominate candidates pursuant to this Section that are members of WorldMark, the Club, so long as such members of WorldMark, the Club are not an employee of affiliate of Buyer."_
> 
> 
> The Wyndham nominated candidate(s) still have to stand for election.  Wyndham controls less than 10% of the voting power.  If OVI owners do not want Wyndham candidates serving on the OVI Board of Directors, they have a 9:1 voting power advantage to prevent it.
> 
> Wyndham owns almost 10% of the non-profit OVI corporation.  They have invested $1,250,000 to improve that corporation.  If I were in that situation, I would expect to appoint someone to the corporate Board of Directors.
> 
> To me, the fact that Wyndham can only nominate candidates for Board positions and not appoint BOD members leads me to the conclusion that the current OVI Board negotiated the Purchase Agreement with the interests of current OVI owners in mind.  Section 5.8 seems like a negotiated compromise that favors current owners.
> 
> So, long story short, employees of Wyndham or its affiliates may not serve on the OVI Board, but members of WorldMark, who are not employees of Wyndham or its affiliates, may serve on the OVI Board.




Sorry... members of WorldMark, who are not employees of Wyndham or its affiliates, may NOT serve on the OVI Board. OVI governing docs state that anyone running for the board MUST BE on OVI owner, which they are NOT.


----------



## CO skier

crystal413 said:


> Sorry... members of WorldMark, who are not employees of Wyndham or its affiliates, may NOT serve on the OVI Board. OVI governing docs state that anyone running for the board MUST BE on OVI owner, which they are NOT.


Please cite where you find that "anyone running for the board MUST BE on OVI owner".  This seems reasonable, but I just spent (wasted?) a half-hour looking for it and can't find it (not to say it does not exist, there is a lot to the governing documents).


We both might be right.  There is nothing to say that someone who is an OVI owner _and_ a WorldMark owner may not serve on the OVI Board.  So, a Wyndham non-employee who is also a WorldMark owner, or not, buys one of the Wyndham owned OVI weeks.  Presto, they can run for a Board position.


Is there no comment on how current OVI owners still have a 9:1 voting advantage over Wyndham?  I surmise there are very few OVI owners on TUG, and definitely not in the WorldMark forum.  You need to reach your OVI ownership base.

Just so you know, WorldMark members do not decide what resorts are added to our system (posting in the TUG WordMark forum does nothing to advance your agenda).  If we could, the OVI floor plan is just plain weird, and there is no question the majority of WM owners would reject adding OVI to our system.  But as noted before, the OVI floor plan could work for a couple, and I am sure that couples, not families, will be the most frequent WorldMark visitors to OVI.


----------



## sue1947

It's past time for the WM owners to stop hijacking this thread.  If an owner at OVI wants to try to organize other owners to try to prevent Wyndham from taking over, let them.   It has been pointed out that it is Wyndham and not Worldmark so let them get on with the business of organizing existing owners.   They know more than outsiders about how their resort/club works so butt out.   As a longtime WM owner who has watched Wyndham devalue WM, I don't blame anybody for doing everything they can to keep from doing business with Wyndham.  

Sue


----------



## geist1223

Then they should get out of the Worldmark area and go to the Wyndham area or go to all Others. It is with Wyndham they have their fight. Worldmark did not spend 1 penny on buying into OVI and had not spent 1 penny in updating any OVI Units.


----------



## sue1947

geist1223 said:


> Then they should get out of the Worldmark area and go to the Wyndham area or go to all Others. It is with Wyndham they have their fight. Worldmark did not spend 1 penny on buying into OVI and had not spent 1 penny in updating any OVI Units.



That point was made in post #22.   It doesn't have to be made over and over and over again.  So an outsider confuses Worldmark with Wyndham; so what?   Give it a rest.   If they can keep Wyndham off the Board by organizing, then more power to them.  
Sue


----------



## WBP

I have a naive question, why does this thread not get moved to the Wyndham thread?

The players here strike me as Walmart and K-Mart (neither Wyndham or WorldMark an asset to Olympic Village Inn), so why not transfer this thread over to the Wyndham thread, since this appears to this naive reader, to be a Wyndham issue...........or is it really a "Western States Timesharing" issue?


----------



## JohnPaul

The post started as a clear WM issue.


----------



## geist1223

Who did the OVI Board of Directors sell the weeks to? Answer Wyndham. Who did the OVI hire as the Resort Manager? Answer Wyndham. The OVI Members' fight is with their BOD and Wyndham. If the Members of OVI that are upset with the decisions made by their BOD and Wyndham's encroachment on OVI can not process the legal differences between Wyndham and Worldmark then they are in for a very up hill battle. Also as I understand it OVI Members still have 90% of the Voting Power. So if the OVI Members are united it should be very easy to elect a new BOD. What the new BOD does after that is up to them.

Why don't you simply start an OVI Thread under all other Timeshares?


----------



## ecwinch

WJS said:


> I have a naive question, why does this thread not get moved to the Wyndham thread?
> 
> The players here strike me as Walmart and K-Mart (neither Wyndham or WorldMark an asset to Olympic Village Inn), so why not transfer this thread over to the Wyndham thread, since this appears to this naive reader, to be a Wyndham issue...........or is it really a "Western States Timesharing" issue?



The Wyndham thread is intended to discuss issues/questions/etc related to Club Wyndham - a timeshare program. Wyndham in context of this thread is referring to Worldmark By Wyndham - the developer for Worldmark The Club.

Since Club Wyndham has no involvement with OVI - I do not see why it should be moved to that thread. I would agree that there are few posts that probably would be better served by being in the Western States forum.


----------



## CO skier

sue1947 said:


> It's past time for the WM owners to stop hijacking this thread.





JohnPaul said:


> The post started as a clear WM issue.





crystal413 said:


> PLEASE listen to Robert Bone's interview above. Then feel free to comment!





sue1947 said:


> They know more than outsiders about how their resort/club works so butt out.



I am so confused.


----------



## geist1223

Worldmark Members are not hijacking this thread. It started as a discussion among Worldmark Members about whether or not OVI was a good addition to Worldmark. It was OVI Members that then hijacked the thread. There was already a thread in Western States about the upcoming OVI BOD Elections.


----------



## WBP

CONGRATULATIONS to the four(4) www.SaveOVI.org candidates for the board, Robert Bone, Greg Rankin, Julie Feldman, and Sandra Farrow by EARNING/winning seats on the Olympic Village Inn Board of Directors by a landslide.

https://saveovi.org/meet-our-candidates/

For other timeshare owners, who own at resorts with defective boards, or boards that are undergoing an attempted takeover by Wyndham, Diamond, Westgate, or the like, you now have two grassroots organizations of timeshare owners, who saved their timeshare resorts from RUIN. Look carefully at the work of Robert Bone, et al, at Olympic Village Inn, and Jake Bercu, et al at Tahoe Beach and Ski Club.

I suspect that Timesharing Today and Redweek.com will cover these major achievements by groups of timeshare owners, who attempted to regain control of their resorts from the devil. Watch these sources for information about these two great learning opportunities for timeshare owners.


----------



## K2Quick

WJS said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to the four(4) www.SaveOVI.org candidates for the board, Robert Bone, Greg Rankin, Julie Feldman, and Sandra Farrow by EARNING/winning seats on the Olympic Village Inn Board of Directors by a landslide.



Congratulations.  It's impressive you were able to pull that off on short notice and it seems like it was executed perfectly.  You've got to get control of that board early because once Wyndham (or any other developer) gets control, you have next to no chance of regaining control.


----------



## ronparise

I wonder whether it will make any difference who sits on the board,  Wyndham and Worldmark own what they own
and assuming Worldmark members  like the place there will be Worldmark owners staying here

Get over it


----------



## CO skier

There is some interesting reading here:

https://www.olympicvillageinn.com/download/hoa_notices/Owners_QA_Board_Meeting.pdf

For WorldMark owners, page two lists the number of weeks and the seasonal breakdown for WorldMark inventory.


----------



## TUGBrian

Someone brought this thread to my attention today, congrats to those owners who won spots on the board!

I wish I would have seen this before, ill be sure to include it in next weeks newsletter!


----------



## geist1223

I still do not understand why this whole discussion is on the WM Page. WYN only bought a small % of the weeks available and dumped them into the WM System/Inventory. WM did not request this acquisition or have any thing to do with the acquisition. This thread was started by WM Owners questioning whether this was or was not a good thing. This whole other discussion should be under Western US or Others as OVI is a small independent timeshare. There was a thread started under Western US about the OVI HOA. If I remember correctly in OVI's Contract WYN was limited to nominating (not elect or guaranteed BOD Position) 1 position and there were restrictions in the person nominated. So with these limitations and the few votes available to WIN there was little chance WYN could take over the OVI BOD.


----------



## WBP

geist1223 said:


> I still do not understand why this whole discussion is on the WM Page. WYN only bought a small % of the weeks available and dumped them into the WM System/Inventory. WM did not request this acquisition or have any thing to do with the acquisition. This thread was started by WM Owners questioning whether this was or was not a good thing. This whole other discussion should be under Western US or Others as OVI is a small independent timeshare. There was a thread started under Western US about the OVI HOA. If I remember correctly in OVI's Contract WYN was limited to nominating (not elect or guaranteed BOD Position) 1 position and there were restrictions in the person nominated. So with these limitations and the few votes available to WIN there was little chance WYN could take over the OVI BOD.



I started a thread in the Western States Forum a few days ago.

Hopefully, the work of the www.saveovi.org principals will paralyze Wyndham's ability to destroy the once coveted Olympic Village Inn.

I trust Brian Rogers will follow the Western States Forum post with his lead article.


----------



## CO skier

geist1223 said:


> If I remember correctly in OVI's Contract WYN was limited to nominating (not elect or guaranteed BOD Position) 1 position and there were restrictions in the person nominated. So with these limitations and the few votes available to WIN there was little chance WYN could take over the OVI BOD.


The over-the-top intrusion into this thread was just a tempest in a teapot.  Much like the political environment in WorldMark in general.

How will the title to the newsletter article read?  "Owners Control 90% of the Vote and They Win"

Imagine that.


----------



## TUGBrian

im not sure why there is so much argument about where the thread is located.

as mentioned above, it was started by a worldmark owner who wanted to know information about this resort being added to WMs portfolio.  can someone explain how that is a problem as I dont see it?


----------



## CO skier

TUGBrian said:


> im not sure why there is so much argument about where the thread is located.
> 
> as mentioned above, it was started by a worldmark owner who wanted to know information about this resort being added to WMs portfolio.  can someone explain how that is a problem as I dont see it?



It is not where the thread is located that is the problem. WorldMark owners have no involvement with the election at Olympic Village Inn. The problem is post #19 that the author should have posted to the existing OVI thread in the Western States Timesharing forum.


It is the same as with any thread that is hijacked; it can kill the original discussion, which is largely what happened to this thread when a discussion of some new WorldMark units at OVI devolved into the politics at OVI.

Maybe this thread can get back to what is relevant for WorldMark owners now that the OVI election is over.


----------



## ecwinch

Since the OVI election does have an impact on the WM inventory at OVI (i.e. Transfer agreement being placed on hold), I find the discussion germane to my interest as a WM owner. Often knowing the historical background is helpful to understanding whatever policies might arise from the OVI BoD's desire to keep Wyndham at bay.


----------



## geist1223

I strongly doubt that the current OVI BOD can change anything as far as the Units/Weeks WYN has already paid for and renovated or started renovating. This is assuming the OVI HOA has the cash assets to fully reimburse WYN for all of WYN's expenditures. Now the OVI HOA BOD might want to suspend/renegotiate future preformance. But it would be fine with me if OVI was dropped from the WM Inventory and transferred to the WYN Inventory. That way all the Legal Expenses in fighting the OVI HOA BOD would be WYN Expenses.


----------



## JohnPaul

As the person who started this thread, I am curious how the title got changed.  I know I did not include anything like "important info for owners".


----------



## rhonda

JohnPaul said:


> As the person who started this thread, I am curious how the title got changed.  I know I did not include anything like "important info for owners".


I _think_ two or more separate threads were merged together??  Maybe?


----------



## ecwinch

Moderators do change titles to drawn attention to threads. That is what happened here.


----------



## CO skier

JohnPaul said:


> As the person who started this thread, I am curious how the title got changed.  I know I did not include anything like "important info for owners".


I have seen any number of threads hijacked, but this is the first takeover I have witnessed.

I am sorry to see what happened to your thread; it started out so well.


----------



## davidvel

ecwinch said:


> Moderators do change titles to drawn attention to threads. That is what happened here.


I thought the mods put the changed material in [brackets] to designate the change.


----------



## ecwinch

I did not make the original change, but that is a good suggestion. Done.


----------



## geist1223

This Resort is not listed in the Worldmark Inventory. I wonder what Wyndham did with the Inventory they purchased?


----------



## JohnPaul

geist1223 said:


> This Resort is not listed in the Worldmark Inventory. I wonder what Wyndham did with the Inventory they purchased?



Wyndham owns it - not WM.  Although Wyndham may have plans to make it a WM resort it is currently a "proposed future resort".  It doesn't go into WM inventory until Wyndham puts it there which they have not done yet and may never do.


----------



## geist1223

JohnPaul said:


> Wyndham owns it - not WM.  Although Wyndham may have plans to make it a WM resort it is currently a "proposed future resort".  It doesn't go into WM inventory until Wyndham puts it there which they have not done yet and may never do.



A year ago before all the blowup with the current Membes of OVI and the BOD Elections the Worldmark Home Page was advertising it as a new Resort in Worldmark that would soon be available. But now all mention of OVI has disappeared from the Worldmark Home Page.  I would be very happy if it never showed up in the Worldmark Inventory.


----------



## ecwinch

Wyndham has been renting inventory they obtained on ExtraHolidays and presumably RCI. The dustup with the current BoD at OVI has certainly resulted in Wyndham pumping the brakes on their plans. It is no longer on the list of future resorts in the most recent Quarterly Mgt report (Scottsdale, Portland, St George expansion, and Moab).


----------



## geist1223

ecwinch said:


> Wyndham has been renting inventory they obtained on ExtraHolidays and presumably RCI. The dustup with the current BoD at OVI has certainly resulted in Wyndham pumping the brakes on their plans. It is no longer on the list of future resorts in the most recent Quarterly Mgt report (Scottsdale, Portland, St George expansion, and Moab).



Good.


----------



## Marathoner

Not good. Every quality ski resort addition is a good thing for the Worldmark Club. If this does not happen, this is a negative outcome for the members of the club. I expect that once the cost of foreclosures of the mud weeks in the spring and fall starts weighing on the board and all the weeks owners, they will reconsider the value of Wyndhams assistance 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ecwinch

Marathoner said:


> Not good. Every quality ski resort addition is a good thing for the Worldmark Club. If this does not happen, this is a negative outcome for the members of the club. I expect that once the cost of foreclosures of the mud weeks in the spring and fall starts weighing on the board and all the weeks owners, they will reconsider the value of Wyndhams assistance
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk



My thoughts run in the same direction. Reading the agreement the BoD had with Wyndham, the HOA was actually afforded a number of protections against the hot button issues that most people hate about WM (i.e. sales, stuffing the BoD, etc).

And new BoD is still faced with the same issues (owner attrition, non-performing owners, etc) that caused the old BoD to bring Wyndham into the picture in the first place. It will be interesting to see how it unfolds.


----------



## geist1223

Wyndham can keep it in their inventory if all the problems are solved.


----------

